# Bee Problem



## glock34girl (Apr 21, 2013)

Hey guys... I walked outside today to the side of the house and heard a crazy loud buzzing. Looked up to see hundreds of bees swarming a tree. My general theory is, I don't bother them, they won't bother me, however; I am also allergic to bees. I can't really see well into the tree foliage to see if there is a hive, is it possible they are from somewhere else just working and are going to leave? I live downtown in a city so Iam a little surprised to see them. Thoughts? So far they stay on the tree. Haven't had them in the house or anything like that. Not sure what type of bee but since Iam still alive Iam guess not Africanized. Lol also, is there a way I can train them to attack an unwanted neighbor that pesters me? Lol Jk


----------



## ScienceGirl (Apr 21, 2013)

They are just swarming, which happens when the hive gets too congested. The queen takes about half of the workers, who have stuffed their honey stomachs with honey, and flies away to find a new place. They aren't normally agressive when swarming, and may stop several times to rest while searching for a new home. They have no hive to defend and are homeless.

If you see them start crawling into a crack in your building, then call a beekeeper or a swarm removal agency.

You can search a phone book or online for a nearby beekeeper if you want them gone right away. Swarms are worth a lot to beekeepers. They'd jump at the chance to have one - for FREE!!! It's like Christmas in swarm season! (spring and late summer)

If you don't mind letting them rest there, they'll fly away in a couple of hours, probably.

Enjoy the sight! We saw a swarm last year and it came to our backyard maple tree.

How big is the swarm? Softball, baseball, beachball, or larger? Watch out, in your area, they may be africanized.


----------



## glock34girl (Apr 21, 2013)

I don't see a hive/swarm. I see a load of bees. I've looked around and haven't spotted A hive/swarm. They are just everywhere. I doubt they are Africanized. I'd be dead by now lol


----------



## jamurfjr (Apr 22, 2013)

Swarming equates to natural reproduction in bees. The colony outgrows the hive and the old queen absconds with sixty percent of the workers. They may set up permanent shop nearby or could be just passing through. ScienceGirl gave some good advice. You may want to contact someone experienced in swarm removal. And don't prematurely discount the possibility of Africanized bees. They don't just arbitrarily attack. Provocation is needed—albeit sufficiently less than the common honey bee. I would also keep your EpiPen or Benadryl handy. I'd like to hear how this turns out. They may be gone come morning.


----------



## glock34girl (Apr 22, 2013)

Hmmmm. I have my meds with me as soon as I noticed them. I was thinking they weren't Africanized because I was able to work nearby without problems with a saw, drill, hammer and the radio was in loudly. Don't they hate vibration? Also, none if them have me any type of warning like flying out and hovering. They seemed really focused on pollinating. If they are there in the morning I will call and have them removed. I suppose Iam just confused as to how they can be removed. I don't see a hive. Just a gabillion little dudes that can kill me. Lol


----------



## jamurfjr (Apr 22, 2013)

glock34girl said:


> Hey guys... I walked outside today to the side of the house and heard a crazy loud buzzing. Looked up to see hundreds of bees swarming a tree. My general theory is, I don't bother them, they won't bother me, however; I am also allergic to bees. I can't really see well into the tree foliage to see if there is a hive, is it possible they are from somewhere else just working and are going to leave? I live downtown in a city so Iam a little surprised to see them. Thoughts? So far they stay on the tree. Haven't had them in the house or anything like that. Not sure what type of bee but since Iam still alive Iam guess not Africanized. Lol also, is there a way I can train them to attack an unwanted neighbor that pesters me? Lol Jk


About that pesky neighbor...discreetly attach a pheromone lure to the back of his shirt or seat of his pants—like we did with kick me signs in elementary school. If the swarm is still around, he'll be covered with bees in no time.


----------



## jamurfjr (Apr 22, 2013)

glock34girl said:


> Hmmmm. I have my meds with me as soon as I noticed them. I was thinking they weren't Africanized because I was able to work nearby without problems with a saw, drill, hammer and the radio was in loudly. Don't they hate vibration? Also, none if them have me any type of warning like flying out and hovering. They seemed really focused on pollinating. If they are there in the morning I will call and have them removed. I suppose Iam just confused as to how they can be removed. I don't see a hive. Just a gabillion little dudes that can kill me. Lol


Yeah, bees don't like loud anything too close—mowers included. They also aren't fond of dark clothing. But as ScienceGirl stated, they aren't normally aggressive when swarming.

In the center of the mass of bees on your tree, there should reside a queen. By removing the queen and surrounding mass, one effectively removes most of the bees. Those remaining should disperse.


----------



## glock34girl (Apr 22, 2013)

jamurfjr said:


> Yeah, bees don't like loud anything too closemowers included. They also aren't fond of dark clothing. But as ScienceGirl stated, they aren't normally aggressive when swarming.
> 
> In the center of the mass of bees on your tree, there should reside a queen. By removing the queen and surrounding mass, one effectively removes most of the bees. Those remaining should disperse.


I don't think Iam making myself clear. There are bees flying everywhere but I don't see any point that is considered a hive/home base/ center point/mass etc. it's just a billion bees in a tree. Hopefully they are gone tomorrow. Ill let you know.  lol As for the neighbor.... I wouldn't get close enough to that dirty old man to attach it.... Better get my blow gun and dart frogs lol


----------



## jamurfjr (Apr 22, 2013)

Sorry, it was probably me not understanding...have a tendency to do that.  

I've immobilized animals using several kinds of drugs. By far, the ketamine/xylazine cocktail worked the best, but ketamine is highly controlled and I was accompanied by a licensed veterinarian. This means you must find a vet who is equally annoyed with your neighbor. :lol:


----------



## Rick (Apr 22, 2013)

There is no hive. This is a swarm by which honeybees spread. Basically what has happened is a hive has split. The swarm is looking for a new home to start a new colony. Scout bees go out from the swarm and scout for suitable new homes. They come back to the swarm ball and communicate what they have found. If something suitable is found they will move to it and make it their new hive. Most likely they will move on. Consider yourself lucky to witness such an event. Swarming bees are not defensive since they have little to defend so you shouldn't worry.


----------



## patrickfraser (Apr 22, 2013)

I had a swarm at work. We had them removed, due to possible liability. http://mantidforum.net/forums/index.php?showtopic=26611&amp;hl=bees


----------



## glock34girl (Apr 22, 2013)

Hey guys.

Still there today. I don't mind if they are just checking things out and working but they can't stay. I can't risk a sting. They are lovely to watch though, just doing their thing.

Patrick yes! Thank you for the photo! I was trying to say I don't see anything like that just a billion and four bees. Now, is there a possibility if them staying and creating that? I don't want that to happen. I have a beefy Dyson but we won't be vacuuming bees lol. So, if they are just there working, how close should their hive be? A mike or so?

Rick: for the record I saw and read your post awhile back.  thanks for the knowledge that they aren't aggressive. That's actually calming. I spent the weekend indoors since its so close to the house. Didn't even let my pup out. Lol

Also, stupid question but what makes the buzzing sound on the bee? Is it just the speed of the wings? It's so loud in big numbers. Really cool!

Thanks all for your help. If they do swarm or establish residence I can call Someone and they will remove for free? Is this correct Sciencegirl?


----------



## ScienceGirl (Apr 22, 2013)

glock34girl said:


> Hey guys.
> 
> Still there today. I don't mind if they are just checking things out and working but they can't stay. I can't risk a sting. They are lovely to watch though, just doing their thing.
> 
> ...


The buzzing sound is their wings moving fast, correct. To be able to fly and hover, they beat their wings very, very fast. After all, they have to carry themselves and whatever they are carrying in their honey stomachs while defying gravity! (The actual number of times they beat their wings, I don't remember.)

Yes, you can call and have them removed. Don't go with someone who wants to charge you money. The bees themselves swarming this early in the year (lots of possibility for gathering nectar during the summer and spring!) are worth at least $100. The queen, depending on her performance, may be worth $10+. Beekeepers would jump at the chance to remove this swarm for you!


----------



## Rick (Apr 23, 2013)

glock34girl said:


> Hey guys.
> 
> Still there today. I don't mind if they are just checking things out and working but they can't stay. I can't risk a sting. They are lovely to watch though, just doing their thing.
> 
> ...


What are they attached to? A tree? Building? If it is truly a swarm they don't have a hive. They are looking for a new home. The only thing they're doing as swarm is sending out scout bees to look for a new home. If they don't leave they have probably decided on that spot for their new home. In that case you should call the local beekeeping or cooperative extension office to have them removed. Whatever you do don't call a pest company that will just kill them. A beekeeper can easily remove them.


----------



## glock34girl (Apr 23, 2013)

Okay. Will do. I can't see into the tree to see if they are attached. I just see them everywhere on the free pollinating.  ill check again this morning and let you guys know.


----------



## ScienceGirl (Apr 28, 2013)

Updates?


----------



## glock34girl (Apr 29, 2013)

They have gone away. They seemed to do it in phases though over timeit seemed tone less and less and then I just noticed today they were gone. Thanks everyone for explaining what was happening I was freaking out that I was gonna be overrun lol


----------



## Rick (Apr 29, 2013)

glock34girl said:


> They have gone away. They seemed to do it in phases though over timeit seemed tone less and less and then I just noticed today they were gone. Thanks everyone for explaining what was happening I was freaking out that I was gonna be overrun lol


Once a suitable hive site is found the message is relayed and the number of bees communicating that information increases over time.


----------



## ScienceGirl (Apr 29, 2013)

Yep, Rick's right.

Glad that your "bee problem" has been solved. Though it can make you a little worried when you first see a swarm without knowing what it is, it truly is an intriguing thing to see, and in my opinion, a wonderful experience.


----------

